# JUNE GAME



## REO (Jun 14, 2015)

*Welcome everyone to the official thread of our LB bi-monthly contest!
Are we ready to have some FUN???
For June, Breezes are blowing and the kites are flying! There are 100 kites up there! Two have prizes attached to their tails, guess which ones and you will win a prize!*


*Two of the kites have a prize attached to their tails! Find the prizes by posting a number from 1-100, which is how many kites are flying. Whew!*
*There are 100 kite tails! TWO of those 100 tails have a prize attached! Find the right one and you win a prize! *






*The generous sponsor for this months "First place"winner is:*
*Allens Pony Express*



_www.*allensponyexpress*.com/ _
*Thank you so much !!!*


*And the sponsor of our "runner up" prize is*




http://www.mothernatureskit.com/
*Thank you Cindy! *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*CLICK THIS LINK to view our contest information and a list of our generous sponsors for 2015! *
*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

If you win, please be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!
If you'd like to donate a prize, please email me!

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*
2 numbers have been PRESELECTED before the game started. THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!
The SAME preselected numbers stay the same until those numbers have been guessed! Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 100.

SO! All you have to do Each day is Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 100. ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL THE PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.
PLEASE one guess a day per HOUSEHOLD. A day is midnight to midnight CST.
NOTE: IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.
If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL! So keep track of what others have already posted for your best chance to win!

If you win, be sure to thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous sponsors!
When the preselected numbers have been guessed - this thread will be CLOSED.

*READ THIS!!!!!!!!*
Both winners are to email their name and mailing address to me (Robin). [email protected]
The 2 winning names will be put in a jar and one name drawn out will get the "Grand prize" the other will receive the runner-up prize.

*The winners will be posted here:
#1 Renee
#2 Horselover161*

Many, many thanks to the sponsors who donate our nice prizes!!!
Have a blessed day! Robin, Debby & the LB Team

*Let the FUN begin! *

To see our sponsors who donate items for the GRAND PRIZE WINNERS click here to go to the monthly contests page.
READ THIS TOO!!
Anyone wanting to help us keep the fun games going by generously donating a prize, please contact myself or Debby! We'd appreciate it! -Robin


----------



## lucky seven (Jun 14, 2015)

12


----------



## amysue (Jun 14, 2015)

29 today please


----------



## Renee (Jun 14, 2015)

33 for me


----------



## chandab (Jun 14, 2015)

5


----------



## Brody (Jun 14, 2015)

25


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 14, 2015)

I'll choose 50 today.


----------



## atotton (Jun 14, 2015)

11


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Jun 14, 2015)

68


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jun 15, 2015)

Flying high with # 60


----------



## atotton (Jun 15, 2015)

79


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Jun 15, 2015)

4


----------



## sdust (Jun 15, 2015)

I pick 81!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jun 15, 2015)

96 for me please.

Hope your breezes are cooler than the ones here in NC!!


----------



## horselover161 (Jun 15, 2015)

98 please


----------



## REO (Jun 15, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## Brody (Jun 15, 2015)

49 for me today


----------



## amysue (Jun 15, 2015)

7 please


----------



## chandab (Jun 15, 2015)

8


----------



## Renee (Jun 15, 2015)

86 for me


----------



## SparklinJewel (Jun 15, 2015)

36


----------



## REO (Jun 15, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## NewToMini's (Jun 15, 2015)

76


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 15, 2015)

42 for me today


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 15, 2015)

I'll try 56!


----------



## NewToMini's (Jun 16, 2015)

1


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jun 16, 2015)

72 please


----------



## amysue (Jun 16, 2015)

14 please


----------



## REO (Jun 16, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## Brody (Jun 16, 2015)

I'll pick 78 for today


----------



## horselover161 (Jun 16, 2015)

100


----------



## Renee (Jun 16, 2015)

17 for me


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 16, 2015)

96


----------



## REO (Jun 16, 2015)

Renee you got one! email me your info [email protected]


----------



## atotton (Jun 16, 2015)

88


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Jun 16, 2015)

30


----------



## chandab (Jun 16, 2015)

34


----------



## misty'smom (Jun 16, 2015)

61


----------



## REO (Jun 17, 2015)

Still one to find!


----------



## amysue (Jun 17, 2015)

97 please


----------



## NewToMini's (Jun 17, 2015)

44


----------



## atotton (Jun 17, 2015)

38


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Jun 17, 2015)

48


----------



## madmax (Jun 17, 2015)

24


----------



## horselover161 (Jun 17, 2015)

62 for today please


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jun 17, 2015)

58


----------



## REO (Jun 17, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## lucky seven (Jun 17, 2015)

*98*


----------



## chandab (Jun 17, 2015)

37


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 17, 2015)

27 please


----------



## REO (Jun 17, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## NewToMini's (Jun 18, 2015)

99


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jun 18, 2015)

41 sounds about right


----------



## amysue (Jun 18, 2015)

3 today, please


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 18, 2015)

Today I'll try 4.


----------



## horselover161 (Jun 18, 2015)

10


----------



## madmax (Jun 18, 2015)

35


----------



## atotton (Jun 18, 2015)

26


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Jun 18, 2015)

51


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 18, 2015)

53 please


----------



## REO (Jun 18, 2015)

You're closing in on it!


----------



## madmax (Jun 19, 2015)

64


----------



## atotton (Jun 19, 2015)

52


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Jun 19, 2015)

31


----------



## NewToMini's (Jun 19, 2015)

47


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jun 19, 2015)

94 for me please


----------



## horselover161 (Jun 19, 2015)

54


----------



## amysue (Jun 19, 2015)

16 today please


----------



## REO (Jun 19, 2015)

*Horselover161* you got it!!!




Email me your info at [email protected]

Thanks for playing everyone! Don't forget we'll be playing again in Aug and Oct and sign up for our Secret Santa is in Oct!

Lots of fun stuff here at LB!





Game over!


----------

